# H3LLON3ARTH's Trip to Ohio



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I just crossed into Missouri. Sorry no pics yet. cant find wifi lol and have a cracked Phone screen. Its hard to use now. 454 miles into my trip.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

That was a hard post to read man. I can tell you cracked the screen.

THIS IS AMAZING! How did you manage that? Go for 600 miles.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> That was a hard post to read man. I can tell you cracked the screen.
> 
> THIS IS AMAZING! How did you manage that? Go for 600 miles.


Sorry lol I'll try and us predicted text. I'm going for 600 miles I filled my tanke to 14.6 gallons.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like you beat Andre's record lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The ECO MT just loves highways.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

This makes me want to go back down to my 65 mph personal speed limit. It's crept closer and closer to 70 and 75 mph recently


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Looks like you beat Andre's record lol
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


You mean the 55.7mpg record?









Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You mean the 55.7mpg record?
> 
> View attachment 13992
> 
> ...


Disregard....lol
Thought it was 52 for some reason lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well how about 56.7

I was a little scared to try and go 700 miles but if you look at the second picture it shows you. 
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow congrats. Wish I could see those numbers... wanna lend me your turbo?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Wow congrats. Wish I could see those numbers... wanna lend me your turbo?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Lol, yours will come soon enough lol when BNR gets theres done.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Wow congrats. Wish I could see those numbers... wanna lend me your turbo?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I know what you mean man. In a twisted sort of way, it made me happy to total my LS so I could get an Eco and see that. Well I have the Eco but I am still not in the 50s or even 40s yet since I don't drive hwy much and only have 3500 miles on my car with no mods(intake or tune)! LOL I should try the intake and see what that does. But I don't want to hear my turbo that much and I don't want the tune since I like not having to use premium!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

**** congrats man!



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

How much was left in the tank when you filled up!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice numbers! I really wanted to go to Lordstown but it will have to wait for next year.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> How much was left in the tank when you filled up!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


When I filled up it clicked at 11.6 gallons. I'm hoping for similar number tomorrow seeing has i'm done with the elevation jump man was it pretty.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I just realized and found out that I am traveling the furthest to this event. Epic!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

How many more miles you have left?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> How many more miles you have left?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


656 miles


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> 656 miles


So you will get to Lordstown from Texas on two tanks of gas, or roughly $100. That's awesome!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Thats some dedication,texas to ohio for a meet.Congrats on the mpgs:eusa_clap:.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you calculate at the pump. I calculated 54.3mpg, but I have a feeling you're going to beat that.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> So you will get to Lordstown from Texas on two tanks of gas, or roughly $100. That's awesome!


I don't think i'm going to hypermile that much this go around.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well guys im Leaving m hotel so i will see yall this evening i am looking at arriving between 6-8 pm.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice see ya then. I'll be leaving my work @ 3 and be at the hotel by 4:30ish.
If anyone gets there early let me know ill have 5 hrs to kill till din din.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Alright 400 miles and no stop. Here's my fuel economy 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hahaha NICE!!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Alright 400 miles and no stop. Here's my fuel economy
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You're on track for another shot at 700 miles on a tank.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

He's already done right? Said he only had 454 miles left yesterday


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> He's already done right? Said he only had 454 miles left yesterday
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


No 626

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Just made it to the hotel I only see tgree Cruzes. 640 miles at 61.8 mpg two days 1300 miles two tanks of gas my new slogan.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Alright 400 miles and no stop. Here's my fuel economy
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That is insane man! Is that a forum record?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

How are you getting 14.5 gallons into your Eco tank ?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> How are you getting 14.5 gallons into your Eco tank ?


Trickle fill.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice numbers! I think 61 mpg is a new record. Darn, I can't wait to go on a road trip this summer.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I am extremely happy with my number when i filled up at m hotel in Missouri after doing 700 miles on one tank I filled back up with around 14.5 gallons and it showed one m DIC that i can go 750 so with one more gallon i can maybe do 800 with the wind at my back.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Just made it to the hotel I only see tgree Cruzes. 640 miles at 61.8 mpg two days 1300 miles two tanks of gas my new slogan.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Isnt 1300 miles with 2 tanks of gas at 14.5 per tank about 45mpg ? 62 mpg on the DIC is possible at 62mph with ALOT of east / north tailwind. Realistically the 62mpg on the DIC is closer to 55 - 56 mpg actual which is extremely difficult to get especially on a regular basis without the wind pushing.

Also 700 miles using 14.5 gallons is about 48mpg actual which is definently good. I have noticed the DIC total miles before empty is not any more accurate then the MPG average.

Arent you concerned about causing any damage by filling the eco tank beyond the designed limit ?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Isnt 1300 miles with 2 tanks of gas at 14.5 per tank about 45mpg ? 62 mpg on the DIC is possible at 62mph with ALOT of east / north tailwind. Realistically the 62mpg on the DIC is closer to 55 - 56 mpg actual which is extremely difficult to get especially on a regular basis without the wind pushing.
> 
> Also 700 miles using 14.5 gallons is about 48mpg actual which is definently good. I have noticed the DIC total miles before empty is not any more accurate then the MPG average.
> 
> Arent you concerned about causing any damage by filling the eco tank beyond the designed limit ?


I don't do it often


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I must say the 400 miles at 62.5mpg @ 62 mph! is quite impressive. Did you ever look back to check if you had a tornado chasing / pushing you as you were crossing the midwest cause ****.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the 700 mile/tank club. Anyone else want to try?


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

obermd said:


> Welcome to the 700 mile/tank club. Anyone else want to try?


Don't remember how many miles it was but I drove for 9hrs straight once.
Went through 76 gallons of Diesel in the motorhome however:shocked: $$$

That's some seriously good fuel mileage you guys are getting.
Lets hope the Diesel returns similar results.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Just made it to the hotel I only see tgree Cruzes. 640 miles at 61.8 mpg two days 1300 miles two tanks of gas my new slogan.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Wow!! And people pay twice as much for hybrids.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Am I wrong in thinking by trickle filling you are loosing accuracy on each fill up MPG? If one kept track of all gallons used and miles driven over the entire trip you could get a pretty accurate number but trickle filling you could be off by as much as a 1-2gallons every fill up. 

Even getting 40mpg with my automatic 15.6gallons is way to large of a tank. 15gallons X 40 = 600miles. 600miles divided by 70mph is 8.8hours drive time. I certainly need to move around, eat, use a bathroom well before 9hrs passes.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

No it's actually very accurate.
You just fill it up till it clicks then add three gallons going off the pump.

Or you can purchase a gas can fill up 3 gal then pour it in your tank.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm heading home guys, I had tons of fun you will see me next year.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

well i maid it to missouri but there calling for tornados here.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> well i maid it to missouri but there calling for tornados here.


So keep going man! Stay safe.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well if i get tornado's tomorrow passing threw Oklahoma tomorrow i will record them on my go pro im editing right now all my videos and pictures. too bad i didnt have it for the meet tho.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> So keep going man! Stay safe.


Cant theres tornados all over oklahoma and eastern missouri there goes the tornado alram.
they were just testing the alarms bit it will be bad tomorrow.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Be safe dude.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, be safe!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Take care of yourself bro! Safe travels! I'd like to see you again next year! Make sure you outrun those tornados!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Take care of yourself bro! Safe travels! I'd like to see you again next year! Make sure you outrun those tornados!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Oh i will be able to do that lol


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

is hypermiling mode "on" or "off" for your return trip? lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> is hypermiling mode "on" or "off" for your return trip? lol


Off I was doing 70-73 mph and i still had 48.1mpg on the DIC lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

There placing odds on if there will be tornado's tomorrow lol there is a 5 out of 10 percent chance in Oklahoma and 4 out of 10 in Missouri. Andrei if you read this please watch the news also for your trip home has there calling for severe thunderstorms for Chicago also.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Alright my second leg of the race lol. I am leaving Sullavini Missouri I will be arriving in oklahoma between 9-10 am i will take pictures of all the caranage that there is there.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Stay safe... I saw the news, horrible mess..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

****, I haven't had time to look at anything. Thanks for the heads up Chris; it's sunny and warm here so I wouldn't have thought to check the weather to see what I'm in for on my drive.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> ****, I haven't had time to look at anything. Thanks for the heads up Chris; it's sunny and warm here so I wouldn't have thought to check the weather to see what I'm in for on my drive.


Chicago's got rain and hail yesterday and excepting more today

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I made it home alright I barley mussed the tornado in Oklahoma City 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm glad you are home safe and sound H3LL. I still can't believe that you drove up from Amarillo Texas! Holy ****!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

